# Uneven Pupil Dilation



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I was taking some more pics of Splat earlier and when I looked at them on the computer I noticed that in one pic his pupils are different sizes! Can cresties dilate their pupils independantly of each other? Other pics I took show both pupils dilated the same. Here's a pic so you can see what I mean!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> I was taking some more pics of Splat earlier and when I looked at them on the computer I noticed that in one pic his pupils are different sizes! Can cresties dilate their pupils independantly of each other? Other pics I took show both pupils dilated the same. Here's a pic so you can see what I mean!
> 
> image


As you can see from the white speck in its right eye,more light either from a flash or natural light has hit it making it dilate more than the other which is exposed to less light which would explain it
most animal, if not all can dilate them separately


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> As you can see from the white speck in its right eye,more light either from a flash or natural light has hit it making it dilate more than the other which is exposed to less light which would explain it
> most animal, if not all can dilate them separately


Yeah I agree with this, I regulary see my lot with one eye open more than the other, usually because one eye is looking out at me and my pc screen and the other is looking inside the darker viv.

We can do this ourselves (I think), if you cover one eye and get someone to look at both your eyes, when you uncover the one eye the pupil will shrink again when exposed to light.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

All of my tokays quite often dilate their pupils seperately


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Haha! Cool! I figured it was just something they do, as he is very healthy. Cresties are so fascinating! He's my first so everything crestie is very new to me (I'm more used to the googly eyes of chameleons, lol)! It just seemed a bit odd in the photo so I thought I'd check!


----------



## NikkiRay (Oct 4, 2021)

_Ben_ said:


> Yeah I agree with this, I regulary see my lot with one eye open more than the other, usually because one eye is looking out at me and my pc screen and the other is looking inside the darker viv.
> 
> We can do this ourselves (I think), if you cover one eye and get someone to look at both your eyes, when you uncover the one eye the pupil will shrink again when exposed to light.



I have a crestie who does this as well, but I've started to get worried recently. I noticed that lately even when I turn his eye towards the light it won't retract to a small slit like it used to.
Could anyone let me know if I should be worried??


----------

